# Diablo 3 PS3



## naschi75 (24. Juni 2017)

Moin, kurze Frage. Könnt ihr mir sagen welche die aktuelle Version/Patch für D3 RoS für die PS3 ist. Wollte gerne Kanais Würfel suchen, finde aber weder Zoltun Kull noch die Ruinen bei mir. Gibt's das etwa gar nicht auf der PS3?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Ogil (24. Juni 2017)

PS3 und XBox360 sind auf jeden Fall auf einem älteren Patch-Stand und soweit ich weiß ist das einer bevor es den Würfel gab.


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. Juni 2017)

Diablo 3 - Reaper of Souls auf der PS3 / Xbox 360 wurden mit Stand 2.0.5 veröffentlicht und haben einen Patch auf 2.0.6 erhalten.

 

Alles danach wurde nur noch für den PC / PS4 / One veröffentlicht.


----------

